# My second tank



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys, new to this forum and didn't know where to introduce myself, so I figured I would kind of do it while also showing off my planned Betta tank so you all can give me your opinions. So this was actually my first tank. It's a little over 8 gallons. Didn't take long to move it out of the way for a 15 gallon. That tank is established and cycled now with a female paradise, two cory's, and a few trapdoor snails. I'll be adding two or 4 more cory's soon, then later a few platy's. Anyway, at first I figured this 8 gallon would just be a little quarantine tank, but then I was given some platy fry. Put them in there empty with a sock over a hob filter, but it was massive overkill for 3 fry. They've been moved to an improvised breeding net in the main tank. So as usual, the spare tank can never be a spare tank, and I set it up in my room. Took sand from a local stream, thoroughly cleaned it, put it in the tank, and then tried my hand at my first rockery. I think it came out alright. Tank is cycling with some trapdoor snails. They're filthy, and come to the top when the water quality is poor. Not that I ever let it get that way  I figured I would go buy a Betta and give it a nice home with maybe two cory cats. Or 4. I would like to make sure there's enough that they'll be happy without stocking this tank too heavily. The two currently in my 15 gallon love to swim around together looking for food. I'll also likely be putting some anacharis in this 8 gallon as well. Already ordered it with plans to replace the ugly fake plants in my 15, but I feel this one needs some too. So what are your opinions?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

looks brilliant compared to mine which just fall apart. you could go with:

1 male betta
6 neon or cardinal tetras 
and you might get away with some cory cats but i would put no more then 6 in.if you need more help deciding message me.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are going for an active looking tank, I'd go with 3 female bettas and 3 corys along with 6 neons. Or you could do one male. Get some plants for it.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow you guys suggest a much bigger stock than I would think to run on such a small tank haha. Don't forget about the trapdoor snail! I bought my Betta. Not sure what type he is, but he was the prettiest in the disgusting stack of tiny Betta cups. Also the cheapest type. If that helps. Anyway, also bought two albino cory's (and two more salt/pepper cory's for the 15 gallon tank.) Betta man, plants are on the way as we speak. Bunches of anacharis. Hopefully they do alright with just window lighting in my two tanks. So.. picture attached. Any idea what type of Betta this is? Wasn't going to bother trying to get him to flare. Couldn't get a good picture either. But I took a few.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably a veiltail betta. I'm sure that's what kind it is. Take a look at my new half moon betta.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Just looked it up, and you appear to be right. They're the same price I paid for mine just about everywhere, and of course look about the same. I know tail shapes are partially the deciding factor but obviously I'm no pro. I've never kept a Betta before. He seems to absolutely love his tank. I just wish the fish stores would provide a little more information on these animals. Really? Can't even write the type of Betta on the cup? But they did on all the more expensive Betta's. Same with Cory's. Assorted tanks that just say "Asst. Cory $2.99"


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

That's why before i buy a fish i will research about it first buy 2nd. You need to know what kind of fish you have and what size tank will work for that fish.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes it's definitely a veil tail, my partner and girlfriend both have a veil tail. I use to have a veil tail too, unfortunately he died when I was at work, now I have a crown tail. He is a beautiful fish a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

When I recommended that, I was thinking you'd do weekly water changes btw and have good filtration. But yeah, that is the max. He is a veiltail as said above. He's pretty. I used to have one that looked slightly like that.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Coolfish said:


> That's why before i buy a fish i will research about it first buy 2nd. You need to know what kind of fish you have and what size tank will work for that fish.


Coolfish you got me all wrong! Haha. I research everything before I buy. I just didn't research how to determine the exact type of Betta. I just know that regardless, as long as it isn't a giant betta, they have the same requirements. So this tank is heated, and filtered with a filter that moves 100 gph. Absolute overkill for a betta tank, but not a community tank that includes a betta. My other tank has a Paradise, which most of you probably know is also a Gourami. So I have experience with the family at least. 

And yes, I do weekly water changes in both my tanks. Not necessary in my 15 gallon (not the betta tank) since the nitrates don't even reach 10 in a week, but I wanna keep the habit. That tank isn't fully stocked yet.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't do weekly water changes on my 15 gal either. I have one 100 gph filter, and another 85 gph filter. It also only had 3 fish in it, and a lot of plants. It is a good habit to get into though.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Speaking of plants, my anacharis came in today! Planted 4 stems in the betta tank, and the other 7 in the 15 gallon. Planted in bunches downstairs, in separate in the betta tank. Just to see what goes better, and because the betta tank is much more appealing than my 15 gallon already because of my somewhat decent aquascaping. According to other people. It looks kinda bad to me. Everyone else seems to like it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you clean them? Alum works well. Idk where you live, but where I live, it's a waste of money buying anacharis as it grows in ponds all over.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Rinsed them in tank water while doing a water change. Water from the 15 gallon since I didn't want any possibility of anything spreading from my new betta tank. Hopefully that was sufficient. And I don't know of any local ponds, let alone one where I could harvest plants. Only one I know of is my girlfriends smallish Koi pond, and the only thing growing in that is lots of algae. Planning on throwing some of my trapdoors in once they spawn, and some of this anacharis. Plants in the waterfall part so the koi can't eat them. But that's a whole different discussion.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

So new question. My betta has found refuge in the rocks. At night he sleeps in there. If I turn the lights on he comes out after a minute and swims around. It isn't a problem that he's going in there right? It's a small enough area that his fins have to completely fold up. He gets in there fine, but it looks tight. All the rocks are smooth and all, so I don't think it's chewing up his fins but they are a little bit frayed from transport and that silly little cup they put them in. Probably wouldn't notice immediately. Just wondering if it's something I should be worried about.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I don't think you need to worry about it. My betta squishes himself through shrimp decor tubes like these http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-Ceramic-Shrimp-Habitat/dp/B004OQP9RU . He barely fits in there and his fins have to fold all the way, but he somehow manages to swim through there. He does this once or twice a day, so if my betta does this I think yours should be fine. Just make sure that the rocks can't move and are secure.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Those are kinda neat. Alright cool deal. He seems to love the tank. Always exploring. Really interesting to see my friends fish in a little tiny filtered and heated one gallon. Barely any space in there. Then mine swimming freely around the few plants, sucking in sand and spitting it out when he finds a bit of food that escapes the cory's. Resting on the top of the rock pile, and occasionally popping up the top to get air and blow bubbles. I'm glad I dedicated such a large tank to such a neglected fish. I wonder how long I can manage to keep him alive. 5 years isn't unheard of right?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

With proper care definetly not, the people in the fishstore only tell you three years beause thats how long they can survive in a tiny bowl.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha that's what I figured. I've come to learn just about everyone at bridges pets don't have the slightest idea what they're talking about when it comes to fish. Sadly a couple of them are good friends but refuse to take anything I say with a grain of salt because they work there. Oh well. That's what research is for.


----------

